# Tons and Tons of dust



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey all, I am sure this has been discussed a million times but how the 'ell do you evacuate all the dust from sanding walls on new construction/major rehab projects? :blink: yesterday was nice 70deg and there was a gusting wind to 35mph and I opened up my doors at both ends of the house and was able to naturally draw most of my dust off (finally got to sanding all my skimming I have been doing to my place..) 

I know some use vacuum sanders but for those of us who do not have such equipment what are the choices? It has been too damn cold this winter to open a window and exhaust.. was wondering what you guys do to get rid of the mess. 

Also you guys just blow your dust off the wall or brush it off? I have been blowing it off the walls due to the raw drywall finish (don't want to gouge the 'iss outta the wall with some dirt or hard piece in the broom).

Well this is probably and elementary question and all but always looking for the next best way.. :thumbsup: Thank you much in advance. :jester:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I just don't go sand crazy & most the dust just falls right to the baseboard, followed by a vac. For dusting the walls the Wooster Dust Eater works great. Have to clap it out here & there though on larger things.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I am doing the entire top level of my place. Yep most of it is dropping straight down.. but there is still ALOT. I have taken all the popcorn down, mudded and sanding the ceiling also. Pretty big project all in all. LOTS of sanding  so lots of dust 

On a bigger project, was wondering what people do to rid themselves of dust/ensure a clean pallet for prime and paint.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like to use the dust control mud it clumps up together so there is a greatly reduced amount of particulate floating around. Other than that i dust and shop vac prior to painting.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Wooster Dust Eater on a Sherlock Extension Pole
Dry-type Swiffer on a stick
Shop Vac with a dust bag
Often a combination of the above depending

Def. have used a few window fans (one in/one out) when needed or applicable
Gotta watch where that dust is shooting though, you don't want a nice white coating on top of the swimming pool


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I use this system. It sucks up around 90% or more of the dust. It might be a bit pricey if you don't use them that often (I do drywall taping so it pays for itself) but it's still a good investment for your own health and the vac (wet and dry) comes in handy anyway.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

12 inch paper on the base, shop broom on the walls.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Doing new construction, we like to go in before the trim carpenters and use an air compressor to blow off the walls and crack between the bottom of drywall and floor. After trim, sweep and use shopvac with brush on trim and then vac all floors.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Just finished a 5 month remodel with TONS of dust to deal with. 
Unfortunately I didn't add a 25% cleaning dust constantly fee into the contract...
There isn't much I can do about a drywall crew that is messy due to a large job. I try to explain the best I can to a client who is about to kill someone because dust entered their baby Grand piano that dust is a necessary evil. 
Try ZipWalls and visquene, the initial cost of the ZipWalls is worth it. Even if they aren't 100% effective, customers really appreciate the way it *looks* 100% effective.

Otherwise _*f**k*_ dust!! That *[email protected]* causes a lot of tension on my jobs!!!!!!! I want a mud that sands down perfectly without causing dust!!!!

now please.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

This stuff looks like it could be part of the answer. 






They don't sell it here so I can't comment on its effectiveness


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I had a Porter Cable Sander that was stolen. It was nice once you got the hang of it. I've also tried the various dust control compounds and they seem to do okay. I just plastic everything off and seal it as well as possible. 

I've got an old "squirrel cage" type fan that I'm thinking of building a box for with 3 filtered openings on each side. Where it blows out run some 6 - 8" flex duct to an opened window. I've seen a few on commercial jobsites and they seemed to do a pretty good job.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I had a Porter Cable Sander that was stolen. It was nice once you got the hang of it. I've also tried the various dust control compounds and they seem to do okay. I just plastic everything off and seal it as well as possible.
> 
> I've got an old "squirrel cage" type fan that I'm thinking of building a box for with 3 filtered openings on each side. Where it blows out run some 6 - 8" flex duct to an opened window. I've seen a few on commercial jobsites and they seemed to do a pretty good job.


sorry guys watching the superbowl... hey wolf can you post a pic of what you mean?

I will reread this and comment later... bruce rocked, only wish he would have sang born in the USA.. :thumbup:


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

RCP said:


> Doing new construction, we like to go in before the trim carpenters and use an *air compressor to blow off the walls* and crack between the bottom of drywall and floor. After trim, sweep and use shopvac with brush on trim and then vac all floors.


*
* 
How much pressure? Seems that would put more dust into the air.

I have never done a big dw project, but I have a whisk broom I use sometimes. I feel better when I go over the work with a damp rag. I feel there is less chance of dust becoming airborn again and settleing back on the work.
I also am beginning to like the dustless mud better.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

One thing that helps a lot is to try not to sand like the guy's in the video did, like they were on crack or something.Also if you use the dry wall sanding screens that are only made for drywall.One thing that I also try to do is spread the mud even, with as little excess as possible.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It is a portable one, about 135 psi, I think. It does get dusty, if you work it right, all the dust ends up on the floor to be vacuumed. It really works well to get the junk between the bottom of drywall and floor before trim goes up. Then when you spray the trim and wall nothing blows back.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

There are many systems that sand and vacuum. Well worth the investment when you think about it. 

In my profession, dust free walls before paint is applied is imperative. Wallpaper shrinks while drying and if the substrate is not adhered properly, there is a good chance it will yank that poorly adhered paint right off the walls. Applying paint to walls with any dust on them compromises adhesion. And no painter can predict with 100% certainty that wallpaper will never be hung on his paint. 

We are in a habit of during adhesion tests before hanging.

If you rub your bare hand on the walls and any dust is picked up, that surface is not dust free. 

Sorry, installation of THOUSANDS of dollars of wallcoverings makes us a little persnickety about surface prep. Any gamble will bite us hard in the arse.

When we are faced with sanding JC, most of us use some kind of sand/vac system. And then we wipe the walls with a damp micro fiber towel (MIfTie)


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

dArche what kind of microfiber you speak of? I have a shopvac. I know that after a certain amount of time ~5min I have to take it apart and beat the snot outta it to get it (the filterfabric) clean. I don't have a sander/vaccum setup persay.. more sand.. then vacuum. So how are you guys whetting/wiping the drywall? I do do wet sands all the time, but just around the areas I usually texture, know that certain materials dig into the drywall mud that I want to be smooth. Any certain material that works best? I usually use cut up shirts.. or the "rag" boxes usually 10lbs boxes that you buy from paint stores. They are soft/don't have alot of fibers that are bunched/abrasive.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Micro Fiber towels are usually found in the Auto detailing dept. Walmart has small girlie sized ones. Costco has some burly sized ones - 16 x 16. 

I scanned the back of the pack of 16 - the front was too torn. I can't even remember how much they cost.









I like these the best. Others are suitable, but these are MY faves.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Tim has a nice little attachment for your shopvac. Not sure of the cost of it, but I can't see it being expensive. Worked great for doing ceilings.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

daArch said:


> Micro Fiber towels are usually found in the Auto detailing dept. Walmart has small girlie sized ones. Costco has some burly sized ones - 16 x 16.
> 
> I scanned the back of the pack of 16 - the front was too torn. I can't even remember how much they cost.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks daArch! ANything like these:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I hate that guy. :laughing:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: but do you love his nuts?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Hey thanks daArch! ANything like these:


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I like the blue micro fiber rags. Not sure of the name for them.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

boman47k said:


> I like the blue micro fiber rags. Not sure of the name for them.


Those are called blue microfiber rags.

:thumbsup:


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Those are called blue microfiber rags.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Learn sumin ever day! :yes:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

boman47k said:


> Learn sumin ever day! :yes:


Heck I was yanking your chain. Aren't they the shop towels that draw through the top of the box?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

LMAO @ you guys!! :lol: I will try to find some of those daArch!


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Heck I was yanking your chain. Aren't they the shop towels that draw through the top of the box?


:thumbsup:

Not sure if these came in a box. My son gave me a few. Most of the time when cleaning walls of dw dust, I will use a *damp *cotton or cotton blend rag like t-shirts are made with.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks again for the responses btw I need to add to my tools


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*drywall dust hurts*

Just a thought, most experienced drywallers' do not sand much first of all, if there are imperfections in the previous coat a quick skim is way better. Dust is not only a problem for everyone present, it is a problem for the mudder. I have for years been left with messy jobs due to the lack of experience and just turned on my leaf blower (electric so no fumes) and blown the whole house,the key is to have big fans one pushing and one pulling. One other thing is if you do use your shop vac to vacuum up the dust expect to have to shake out the filter like once every 5 sec. not to mention replacing the whole thing prematurely. Lately I have been very adament about insisting that once the job is totally done that the contractor hires HVAC cleaning guys to come and clean the duct work.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

video showing cleaning system


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> Just a thought, most experienced drywallers' do not sand much first of all, if there are imperfections in the previous coat a quick skim is way better. Dust is not only a problem for everyone present, it is a problem for the mudder. I have for years been left with messy jobs due to the lack of experience and just turned on my leaf blower (electric so no fumes) and blown the whole house,the key is to have big fans one pushing and one pulling. One other thing is if you do use your shop vac to vacuum up the dust expect to have to shake out the filter like once every 5 sec. not to mention replacing the whole thing prematurely. Lately I have been very adament about insisting that once the job is totally done that the contractor hires HVAC cleaning guys to come and clean the duct work.


2 Tips: Use bags in your vac for sure, and always mask vents while sanding/cleaning. :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> video showing cleaning system
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u_hJRntsmo


thanks man, I will watch that in a bit.. taking a break from working.. Also, using my shopvac with the paper elements I hear you on having to beat it out every 3 or 4 min 



JNLP said:


> 2 Tips: Use bags in your vac for sure, and always mask vents while sanding/cleaning. :thumbsup:


I can't say I have seen shopvac bags. I will have to see if my craftsman shopvac has a bag attachment/fitment for it. 

Oh and masks are a must.

Tonight I was able to put a box fan at the door and opening up the back door I was able to exhaust all the dust REALLY quickly. I just blew it off the walls with a blowgun attachment and my compressor.. the place cleared out QUICKLY. 

Thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Shop vac bags are a must. I use bags and a high dollar fine particle filter. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

sounds good, I will look for the bag for it  is that high dollar fine particle filter something you can beat out and use quite a bit.. or is it just good and has a short lifespan?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

nEighter said:


> sounds good, I will look for the bag for it  is that high dollar fine particle filter something you can beat out and use quite a bit.. or is it just good and has a short lifespan?


Yeah it can be beat out and used for a long time i think i have been using the same one for about 18 months now. for my brand of shop vac it is like 31 dollars i think. It is made for sheetrock dust and fine sawdust.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

My  moron ran a vac for over 5 minutes with no filters. 
Mind blowingly stupid


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

He didn't notice that it was getting really dusty?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Yeah it can be beat out and used for a long time i think i have been using the same one for about 18 months now. for my brand of shop vac it is like 31 dollars i think. It is made for sheetrock dust and fine sawdust.


awesome! 



Bender said:


> My  moron ran a vac for over 5 minutes with no filters.
> Mind blowingly stupid


:lol:



Workaholic said:


> He didn't notice that it was getting really dusty?


well duh... he IS working with drywall dust


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> He didn't notice that it was getting really dusty?


NO! I couldn't believe it. Drywall and concrete dust. How does a man get to be 40+ and be that stupid?


----------

